# Classic edge 550 and 750 question on sq ft



## Kubic40 (Jan 30, 2019)

So I'm in the market for a boiler after being fed up 110% with propane. I'm looking at the classic edge 550 and 750.

Dealer telling me the 550 will heat my 2500sq ft home and a shop 30*25 without issue, yet the stove claims up to 2200sq ft.

Now the 750 is almost $2500 more and rated at 3300sq ft, but assume obviously burns ALOT more fuel.

Are these just safe numbers they give? Would the cost of the 750 pay for it's self in labor on having to split less wood and running boiler at lower loads even though it holds almost double.

Maybe sell me on a different brand of stove? I'm use to all non epa stoves and I've googled for days now and everything always conflicts things on pros and cons and reviews and such.  

I may not always be able to load up 2-3yr old seasoned oak, so this also has to be accounted for, not saying I don't have 20% wood on hand as I do but not oak and such. Starting out it'll take a few years to gather the load at first to properly dry the "prime woods".

 I ask because I'm at the age to start a family(scarey to even say that haha) and my home is a 1874 home with as you guessed pretty poor insulation and being at 66 in winter I'm over it I want 75 walk around in boxers temps not pants and hoddie temps.

I apologize for the lenthy post but I like to work out every detail from A-Z on everything I do before starting a task especially a $10-14k task.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 30, 2019)

Kubic40 said:


> So I'm in the market for a boiler after being fed up 110% with propane. I'm looking at the classic edge 550 and 750.
> 
> 
> Maybe sell me on a different brand of stove? I'm use to all non epa stoves and I've googled for days now and everything always conflicts things on pros and cons and reviews and such.
> .




No direct experience with the CB products, but if I was considering an outdoor boiler (EPA version), I would take a hard look at the Heatmaster G series.  I've seen quite a few satisfied reviews here and else where on the Heatmaster G100 & 200, not as much with the CB versions.


----------



## salecker (Jan 30, 2019)

3fordasho said:


> No direct experience with the CB products, but if I was considering an outdoor boiler (EPA version), I would take a hard look at the Heatmaster G series.  I've seen quite a few satisfied reviews here and else where on the Heatmaster G100 & 200, not as much with the CB versions.


I would never consider a CB product...
To many horror stories on here,let alone the real life horror stories around my neck of the woods.I inherited 1/2 a CB that is used at my mom's business that she had for sale.The tentative owners installed it before they skipped.
POS   the neighbor hood that the business is in has been complaining to the town about the smoke,they go through 4 semiloads of wood,plus they still have to use oil,POS


----------



## Kubic40 (Jan 30, 2019)

Holy christ...so see this is what I was looking for first thanks experience.

So heatmaster I guess it seems then....was looking at the EZ boiler but it seems cheaply made honestly.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't have direct OWB experience but agree that if I was looking Heatmaster G series would be at the top of my list based on feedback I've seen.


----------



## E Yoder (Jan 31, 2019)

EZ boiler is not a gasser. Completely different type unit. FYI.


----------



## Eureka (Jan 31, 2019)

+1 Look at Heatmaster, very good company.


----------



## salecker (Jan 31, 2019)

Econoburn has a unit for outside.
I have the 200 outdoor unit in my boiler building.The outdoor unit was available and i wasn't 100% sure the building would be finished by the time i needed heat.


----------



## SuperSpy (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a Classic Edge 350 and I would go by the BTU rating on the nameplate over whatever nebulous square footage numbers they claim.  What's the BTU output of your current furnace?  Keep in mind the nameplate rating is likely at max duty cycle, which you want to avoid unless you plan on filling it ever 4-6 hours.


----------

